# i want to know if my budgie is sick before it's too late



## ach (Dec 16, 2016)

the weather here is so cold currently.
so i woke up today noticing that my young budgie is not active as usual (she usually makes alot of sounds in the morning) 
it's been 2-3 weeks since she started her first molt and it's still ongoing she usually is active , can the "behavior change" in the molting happens in the middle of it? 
i'm taming her so i let her out of the cage last night and we played alot and she flew alot all over the room, can that be the cause why she is tired today? 
no changes in the dropping , no vomiting , she sneezes from time to time and she picks her feathers alot (isn't that part of molting?)
so yea i don't notice anything out of ordinary except her being kinda inactive today , i'm currently keeping her in warm place i really hope she is fine
the problem is there no avian vets nearby so any advices? i noticed the pet shop sells some of "medicines or sprays" for birds can one of them help?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Having a decrease on the energy levels at any point of a moult (be it the beginning, middle or end) is considered normal and so is the increase of preening during this time.
We are not avian vets and we are not in a privileged position to tell with accuracy if your budgie is ill or not, most likely the symptoms she is exhibiting are the normal ones for a moulting budgie.
While I understand the difficulty you have in finding a qualified professional to take your budgie to, you could try to search for a regular vet who has experience in treating birds or maybe you could find an exotics vet that also is qualified to treat birds.
It's not recommended to get medicines from pet stores without having a prior diagnosis and not knowing the ailment the bird is suffering from.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

* I agree with aluz. It sounds as though your budgie is going through a normal molt.

When you are in a country with few or no avian vets, it is imperative you find a good regular vet with whom you can develop a relationship for the times when your budgie becomes ill or injured.

By reading all of the stickies and Budgie Articles on the forum you will have a better knowledge of the questions to ask the vet and how to deal with problems.

If you believe your budgie is ill, then you need to keep her warm and give her an electrolyte solution to help balance her levels.

Read the information in the link below:
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...uardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

If you do not have a regular vet you can work with at this time, please contact an On-Line Avian Vet Specialist for assistance.

On Line Avian Vets

Get Bird Care Questions Answered by Bird Specialists

Ask a Vet Online. Ask a Vet Pet Veterinary Health Questions 24/7. Online Vet Advice « VetLIVE

Dr. Ross Perry
US/Canada exit code: 011
Australia country code: 61
The 0 on cell phones/mobile phones is dropped on international calls.

Dr. Ross Perry
Mobile 0419 693279
Calling from US/Canada: 011 61 419 693 279

Home (612) 9401 4586
Calling from US/Canada: 011 61 2 9401 4586

Work (612) 99825831
Calling from US/Canada: 011 61 2 9982 [email protected]
[email protected]
Skype and iChat: DoctorRossPerry
Aspiring to love all, serve all, help ever, hurt never.
http://www.drrossperry.com.au/

Appointments, consultations, phone, skype, iChat, e-mail - Budgie Health

When you rely on a pet store for assistance or members of forums who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/335937-avian-first-aid.html

I hope your little one feels better soon.

Best wishes!*


----------

